# Food Plot Monster # 2



## mlandrum (Aug 12, 2015)

This Big-Boy was intercepted on the way to my food plot---Killed at 1:00 PM


----------



## Gamecock Fan (Aug 12, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## antharper (Aug 12, 2015)

Man that's a big ol boar ! Good job !


----------



## model88_308 (Aug 12, 2015)

mlandrum said:


> This Big-Boy was intercepted on the way to my food plot---Killed at 1:00 PM[/QUOT
> 
> Smack down! You done good, real good!


----------



## riverbank (Aug 12, 2015)

Nice one for sure!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 12, 2015)

Nice tusk.


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2015)

Nice boar sow!!


----------



## GSUQUAD (Aug 13, 2015)

Does that boar have teets?


----------



## GAGE (Aug 13, 2015)

Good looking cutters on that one, congrats!


----------



## Old Boss Gobbler (Aug 13, 2015)

Impressive hog! All hogs near me are so dang nocturnal.


----------



## fishtail (Aug 13, 2015)

Very very nice lookin' one you got there!!


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 14, 2015)

Holy cutters batman. Congrats


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Aug 14, 2015)

That's mount worthy there..


----------



## Supercracker (Aug 14, 2015)

Man, that's a big Ol Boy.


----------



## Okie Hog (Aug 20, 2015)

Congrats on the big boar.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 20, 2015)

GSUQUAD said:


> Does that boar have teets?


YUP
That is where the quote came from about teets boar hogs and useless


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 23, 2015)

WOW that is a good looking pig! I'd have to hang on to that skull!

Way to go!


----------



## superman1275 (Aug 24, 2015)

Love the tag hanging on the crate! Nice hog too!


----------



## Russdaddy (Aug 24, 2015)

thats a good un'!


----------



## Tenpin (Aug 26, 2015)

We used to count the teats on our purebred boar piglets.
12+ and they got notched as good breeding stock.
10- they were bound for slaughter.

Same rule applied to the mixed-breed gilts.


----------

